# Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!



## Quappenqualle (4. Januar 2005)

Vor kurzem hatte ich ja hier im Board nach einer Adresse gesucht, wo ich für mein X-55 A eine Bedienungsanleitung herbekommen könnte. Auf der offiziellen Seite von LOWRANCE wurde ich dann fündig und wandte mich an die Firma Thing Big aus Dortmund. Auf mein e-mail bekam ich auch umgehend Antwort, daß man mir gegen Übersendung von 15,-€ (!) in bar oder Briefmarken  |kopfkrat die entsprechende Anleitung zusenden würde.
Wie Ihr Euch vielleicht jetzt schon denken könnt, kam es, wie es kommen musste. Der Brief, den ich weggeschickt hatte (mit normaler Post wegen des relativ geringen Wertes), ist natürlich abhanden gekommen!! :r 
Auf meine Nachfrage bekam ich die Antwort, daß ich doch der Firma Thing Big kaum anlasten könne, wenn Briefe mit einem solch wertvollen Inhalt  |kopfkrat  nicht per Einschreiben gesendet werden! :r 


Warum bietet mir dann der Händler nicht mal die Möglichkeit an, z.B. zu überweisen?
Wollte man sich die fällige Rechnung sparen und einfach an ein paar Kopien 30,- DM verdienen? Oder vielleicht ja auch ohne Kopien 30,- DM verdienen? Warum kommen eigentlich immer nur Briefe weg, von denen man es nicht erwartet ? 

Herr Reinhard Mucha von der Firma Thing Big aus Dortmund teilte mir mit, daß er den Erfahrungsaustausch im Anglerboard begrüßen würde, damit auch andere Kunden die Wichtigkeit des versicherten Versandts begreifen könnten. 
Ich glaube, von Vertrauen, so wie hier im Board praktiziert, hat der Mann wohl noch nicht viel gehört.

Für mich ist das Thema erledigt!  :r 

Bis auf den Brief, den ich an LOWRANCE schreiben werde. Diesmal einfach per e-mail! :q


----------



## Tooommy (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*

Moin Moin,

habe für Dich einen Link gesehen bei  für Lowrance

http://www.lowrance.com/support.asp

da kannst du bestimmt eine Anleitung direkt bestellen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*

Nur mal so ne Frage:
Wieso fehlte Dir ne Betriebsanleitung??
Gebraucht gekauft???
Weil die doch normalerweise dabei sein sollte, dachte ich.


----------



## BT-Holger (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*

@ Quappenqualle,

das mit der Post scheint System zu haben. Ich bin noch nicht dahinter gekommen wie das funzt, aber komischerweise gehen bei der Post sehr oft Briefe mit Geld oder hochwertigen Waren verloren, bzw. welche die den Anschein haben. Ich schicke nach vielen schlechten Erfahrungen keine Sachen mehr mit der Post die nicht nachvollziehbar (also ohne Paketnummer oder Einlieferungsbeleg) sind. 

Die 15 Euro für eine Bedienungsanleitung sind für mich voll und ganz nachvollziehbar, weil ich weiß das Reinhard und auch andere deutsche Importeure sich selbst bemühen müssen die Anleitungen ins Deutsche zu übersetzen und sich einige Grau(Billig)Importeure nicht die Arbeit machen, sondern immer schön auf die offiziellen Importeure verlassen. Die Bedienungsanleitung nur im Wert des Papiers und der Kopierkosten aufzuwiegen ist etwas falsch.
Service, Beratung und die Nachpflege der Geräte liegen halt dann bei offiziellen Importeur. Das bei unser immer enger zusammen wachsenden Wirtschaftswelt das nun mal ein Fakt ist, daß sich jeder seinen gewünschten Artikel dort holen kann wo es am preiswertesten ist klar. Das die Jungs die die teure Backgroundarbeit machen dann vielleicht mal etwas genervt sind ist mir aber auch klar.
Ich kenne Reinhard als einen der sich für seine Kunden den A... aufreißt und schon unentgeltlich Stunden am Telefon verbracht hat um Beratungen und Ferndiagnosen durchführt, auch für Geräte die nicht bei ihm erworben wurden.


Ich schicke Dir noch ne PM.

C ya

Holger


----------



## Quappenqualle (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*

@ Thomas9904: ja bei ebay.. :c 

@ Holger: Wenn Du das sagst, nehm ich die Kritik natürlich zurück! Ich war blos ziemlich sauer, weil er ja gleich die Überweisung hätte anbieten können. Dann wär alles nachvollziehbar gewesen, weißt ? Aber was solls. Learning by doing.... :q


----------



## ThorstenECN (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*

Ja, JA, die liebe Post..... bei denen und beim DPD kommt (angeblich) öfters was weg.
"Böse Zungen" behaupten ja das liegt an den vielen Osteuropäern die, die für wenig Geld beschäftigen, ob`s stimmt  #c .  Ich hoffe nicht  |kopfkrat


----------



## SchwalmAngler (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*

@Quappenqualle: Eins verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Du schickst 15€ in einem Brief, welcher verloren geht und beschwerst Dich dann über Think Big. |kopfkrat 

 Warum hast Du ihn nicht gleich per Einschreiben geschickt oder die Leute nach ihrer Bankverbindung gefragt. Eigentlich weiss doch jedes Kind das das versenden von Geld mit einem hohen Risiko verbunden ist. #h


----------



## Quappenqualle (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*

@ SchwalmAngler: Ja Du hast ja recht!! Da hat mal wieder der Geiz über die Vernunft gesiegt. 
Übrigens haben wir inzwischen durch die Vermittlung von ATS-Holger eine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden! Und ich will hier nicht verschweigen, daß Holger für Thing Big quasi seine Hand ins Feuer gelegt hat. 
Und wenn das alles so hinhaut wie grad besprochen, dann hab ich nix gesagt außer:

Tschuldigung Thing Big!! |engel:

Dies gilt aber nicht für die Deutsche Post!!

Ihr solltet Euch schämen!! Und das, wo ich Aktionär bin...


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*

Und nun?
Denken die nun groß - oder haben die ein großes..... :q  :q  :q 
Entschuldige, abeer nach dem Wechseln von "k" auf "g" konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.

Nebenbei bemerkt: Auch ich bin in dem Laden sehr gut und professionell beraten worden.


----------



## angeltreff (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Und das, wo ich Aktionär bin...


 
Ich nicht, bei mir reicht das Geld gerade für das Porto. Ist ja gerade wieder gestiegen. :c 

Zum Thema Billigarbeitskräfte, die Post wird von einem McKinsey-Mann geführt, noch Fragen?


----------



## Kunze (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*

Hallo!

Ich hab mal von Think Big ne Tite Lok Echolothalterung gekauft und hatte 

mich vorher telefonisch beraten lassen.

Erste Sahne kann ich nur sagen... #6 #h


----------



## Quappenqualle (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*

@ Dolfin: ... jetzt hab ich's auch gesehen... Shocking!!! #q  |rotwerden


----------



## Pete (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*

lass dir doch von mucha oder haese die sachen direkt mit zum event bringen...wollte nicht einer von denen dort mit von der partie sein?


----------



## Quappenqualle (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*

genau Pete, ist schon erledigt!! |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Albatros (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fa. Think Big, Dortmund Lowrance-Dealer!*

Moin Quappenqualle#h

auch ich kenne den Reinhard Mucha, Haese und Derenthal geschäftlich sehr gut. Sie stehen zu Ihrem Wort und auch die Beratung ist erste Sahne. Was den Preis der Bedienungsanleitung angeht, stehe ich völlig hinter Holgers Meinung#6 Also meiner Meinung nach, sollte man die Schuld bei der Post suchen, bzw. du hättest doch die Kohle per Einschreiben schicken sollen Soviel ich von den AGB der Firma Think Big weiss, verschicken diese Ware bei Privatkunden nur per Nachnahme, daß war vermutlich der Grund, warum man Dir keine Überweisung nahe gelegt hat.... Aber vielleicht meldet sich Think Big zu diesem Thread auch noch mal.


----------

